# Fat Teachers



## scudmissilez (Jun 22, 2007)

So I am in school to become a teacher, and was just thinking about it, and realized that of the several overweight teachers I had throughout my grade school years, despite being good educators, never really left a "mark" on me, such that I remembered their antics in class, or wanted to borrow from their teaching skills. I was wondering if it takes being of approximetly "normal" weight for an _adolescent_ (emphasis on that word) student to consider you sucessful to the point that they want not only to garner information from you, but to garner your mannerisms and life philosophies as well? Like I said, this might make people angry if they don't read into an see where I'm coming from, but like I said, I'm looking into this for my own knowlege (I'm an FA who's not sure if they also wanna be a feedee, and wanted to see if my lifestyle choice would have any huge impact on my career) I've probably had 50 or so school teachers, not to mention people who've taught me things outside of a school environment, and I can't think of one large person who sticks with me as a person along with the knowledge they imparted.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jun 23, 2007)

I was a teacher for some years and I am fat. I still work in education but not as a classroom educator. I've had many parents thank me for being a confident fat woman and helping their little girls learn to become comfortable in their skin. I've made a mark on my students. How do I know? Kids from my classes have let me know time and again throughout my career. I've had two fat teachers I can think of who made a huge impact on my life, professionally and privately.


----------



## fat&happy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm coming up on my student teaching semester, and I've considered this a fair bit. I got into teaching a bit circuitously, but the seeds were planted in my brain by my experiences in grade and high school. My favorite teachers came in all shapes and sizes, but the teacher who sparked my interest in biology and whose teaching style I really admired and now want to emulate was a BHM.

I think that a large part of how a fat teacher gets treated and remembered by his/her students is attitude and teaching style. When I was in grade school, there was a teacher who was fairly tall and a bit plump. She was an excellent teacher, but she could be a bit abrasive and didn't always deal well with the kids in junior high. The older students were pretty mean to her, and they were always calling her 'fat,' 'a cow,' or 'Shamu.' However, there was another teacher who was shorter and 100-150 pounds heavier than the first, but I never heard a derogatory comment about her. She was a go-the-extra-mile, give-you-the-shirt-off-her-back sort of person, and the kids loved and admired her for it.

(Do keep in mind, though, that sometimes kids can be obstreperous creatures who will take out their anger and frustrations on whomever gets in their way, whether you've been nice to them or not. In this case, if you're not fat, they'll just find something else about you to pick on.)

So, to keep a long story from getting longer, I think that being fat has very little to do with how your students view you. If you're looking to be that teacher who students will admire and want to emulate, it's not enough to be just a "good educator." You need to be compelling and inspiring, which all the education courses in the world can't teach.

Whatever road you decide to take with your body, I wish you well in your teaching endeavor.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 23, 2007)

There are two teachers I have had in my life that have made a very big impact on me. Coincidentally they were both fat. The first was my first grade teacher. I had a tough time in kindergarten because I was painfully shy. In first grade my teacher recognized that and took me under her wing. She recognized my abilities as a student and gave me more confidence by putting me in charge of some lessons and collecting papers. Seems like not much, but it went a long way with me.

The second was in high school. She was a Spanish teacher so I happened to have her three years in a row. She dealt with overly large classes. All three years the class consisted of 45-48 students in a temporary classrom. It was more than anyone could handle, but she always made sure that those of us who wanted to learn received all the attention we needed. To this day I still correspond with her.

Neither teacher got made fun of, because they were just very nice and loving people. Even people who hated school couldn't hate those particular teachers for it.

Not every student is going to be floored by a teacher's contributions, but if you are there for your students, you are bound to have a big impact on some of their lives and they will appreciate you for it.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 23, 2007)

probably the reason that i've been an FA since i was in kindergarten?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 23, 2007)

All together, I spent about 15 years working as a teacher. Half of it was as a substitute, and the other half I was teaching in a residential treatment center, where you get some kids who are really hard to reach. 

Be yourself, and be interested in the kids. They will know, and that has more do to with the respect you get than does your weight or appearence. I had very few instances where my weight even came up in the classroom, and truly isolated times when a kid _in an emotional crisis _might call me a "fat bitch," but I knew they were striking out at anyone/anything b/c of their own pain.

If anyone questions you, be matter of fact. It's a non-issue.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey, I am a pre school teacher. Children are so wonderful. They say the funniest things. I had a child want to give me a hug recently. He smiled at me and said " Can I rest my head on your pillow?"(Boob)
Very funny.
Susannah


----------



## pani (Jun 23, 2007)

I am a fat college instructor and it is not my goal to impart my own life philosophy on my students. It is my job to teach them how to think, not what to think!!!!

"Fat can be beautiful! Intolerance is always ugly!!!!!!"


----------



## Pookie (Jun 23, 2007)

I dont think its true in the least. You simply had no larger teacher who inspired you, why 'blame' it on fat?

I work with children, not a teacher, but close daily contact in a school and I KNOW I make an impact on these children because I have the time to listen to the problems they want to share and try and offer advice on their level rather than being a typical adult figure. I am friendly, always ready to join in, take a genuine interest in their hobbies, so that I can be a genuine person in their lives.

And I also had an amazing teacher when I started Primary School, I have some stong memories of her class and yes, she was a 'cuddly round lady' thats how I remember her. And a really fun teacher at Secondary School taught me Science, he was a big guy with a penchant for bright striped jumpers, always up to take experiments further and interact with the class on our level, which is something I try to do, not be an aloof adult, but get down there and join in with them, so yes, he made a big impact on my methods of childcare.


----------



## Jellybean (Jun 23, 2007)

scudmissilez said:


> I was wondering if it takes being of approximetly "normal" weight for an _adolescent_ (emphasis on that word) student to consider you sucessful to the point that they want not only to garner information from you, but to garner your mannerisms and life philosophies as well?



Teaching is all about creating relationships, not about appearance, and I can say that from both own schooling experience and from my own work in education.

If you challenge kids to think, treat their contributions with respect, give helpful feedback, and keep their eyes on the bigger goals of the course, teenagers don't care how you look. 

Besides, it's always helpful to remember teens are way too concerned and insecure with how THEY look to worry much about you!


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 23, 2007)

I've had teachers that were thin and fat, mostly thin (I grew up on US Air Force Base in outside of Tokyo). However, the teachers that made an impact on me was based on their guidance, dedication and examples it wasn't about their size or anything else and believe me when I say that, I was a teen in the early and mid 80s and my teachers were mostly from the hippie era so they didn't give a shit about their appearance, ha!

Now on a attraction level, my Junior and Senior English teacher was a big belly big butt Texan (Mrs Goodwin) who I fantasized about  Maybe she was an inspiration, who knows?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 23, 2007)

Pani said, "]I am a fat college instructor and it is not my goal to impart my own life philosophy on my students. It is my job to teach them how to think, not what to think!!!!"

I also am a fat college adjunct professor and I agree with what Pani said; however, I do believe that the manner in which I teach and my personality have a LOT to do with how much or at least how positive a learning experience they will have. I also have always tried to be a positive role model for any student..........fat or thin.......male or female.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD (Jun 23, 2007)

How interesting to see this thread, just yesterday I was thinking about my high school senior class advisor, Ms. Goldsworthy. She was one of two really fat women I knew outside of my family as a kid. She was really sarcastic and funny and cool and our class unanimously voted to have her as our class advisor--a HUGE school upset since Mr. Earle had *always* been the de facto Senior Class Advisor.

Anyway, I was pondering the fact that I don't ever once, ever, remember her size being discussed amongst us students. (I wasn't fat then, so it wasn't that I was "spared" the conversations.) She was just a great teacher and a really neat person.


----------



## Waikikian (Jun 23, 2007)

Interesting thread. In high school I had a crush on a beautiful teacher who was 10 years older than me. She carried 190 to 210 pounds in all the right places. There was another teacher who had an immense, pillowy butt whom I watched very closely whenever she was around. Another formative experience was an elementary teacher whom I met again years later when she was a principal and had doubled her weight. It was the first time I realized that growth by an attractive woman of any size turned me on.

This doesn't really count as a teacher, but let's say it does so I can throw it into the mix: in my younger, faster driving years, I was obliged to attend a remedial driving class taught by a pretty woman with an outsized backside that had probably undergone some recent added expansion, because her skirts were snugger than her other clothes. One day she backed into the chalk tray -- her expression suggested she had not realized how far back her figure projected -- and for the rest of her class a chalk line on her skirt moved in the most delightful manner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

You say you're an FA? Could the problem be that you weren't paying attention and ogling the fat teachers instead?


----------



## furious styles (Jun 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You say you're an FA? Could the problem be that you weren't paying attention and ogling the fat teachers instead?



this is an issue...


----------



## Caligula (Jun 24, 2007)

lol, I had two seriously obese female teachers in school. One of them was probably the sweetest women you would ever meet and while I was only a small boy she left an impact on my k-5 years for being so kind. 

The second was an obnoxious fat worthless bitch who hated anyone under the age of 45, who I am 100% certain had a hole open up in the floor after class so she could wheeze herself back into her lair in hell and feast on twinkies and hell fire. Honestly, if the women was hit by a mack truck two things would have happen. The truck would be totaled and there would have been a massive keger and celebrations from every single student who ever had contact with her.  

But yeah.......it probably won't mater. I have had two obese teachers leave two distinctly different impressions on me.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Caligula said:


> lol, I had two seriously obese female teachers in school. One of them was probably the sweetest women you would ever meet and while I was only a small boy she left an impact on my k-5 years for being so kind.
> 
> The second was an obnoxious fat worthless bitch who hated anyone under the age of 45, who I am 100% certain had a hole open up in the floor after class so she could wheeze herself back into her lair in hell and feast on twinkies and hell fire. Honestly, if the women was hit by a mack truck two things would have happen. The truck would be totaled and there would have been a massive keger and celebrations from every single student who ever had contact with her.
> 
> But yeah.......it probably won't mater. I have had two obese teachers leave two distinctly different impressions on me.



I realize you hated the second teacher, but maybe you should ask yourself why you chose to use the word "fat" as an insult when describing her. Obnoxious, worthless bitch got it across just fine. You can't claim to have no problem with fat people, or to like fat people (which you do just by being a citizen of this board) if you are going to turn around and throw it out as an insult.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 24, 2007)

Caligula said:


> The second was an obnoxious fat worthless bitch who hated anyone under the age of 45, who I am 100% certain had a hole open up in the floor after class so she could wheeze herself back into her lair in hell and feast on twinkies and hell fire. .



Um yeah, I agree with Cute here... why the use of the term fat to describe her in a negative way? Plenty other words could be employed to describe parts of her personality rather than the shallowness of calling her fat = a bad thing


----------



## Caligula (Jun 24, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I realize you hated the second teacher, but maybe you should ask yourself why you chose to use the word "fat" as an insult when describing her. Obnoxious, worthless bitch got it across just fine. You can't claim to have no problem with fat people, or to like fat people (which you do just by being a citizen of this board) if you are going to turn around and throw it out as an insult.



sorry sorry....my bad. :doh: I was just pretty much repeating what every single person at my school would say back in grade school. Just kind of an ingrained insult. Lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2007)

Caligula said:


> who I am 100% certain had a hole open up in the floor after class so she could wheeze herself back into her lair in hell and feast on twinkies and hell fire.



MUHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHA! and here I thought that *I* was the only one this ever happened to..... 

*licks leftover twinkie goo from her fingers*


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2007)

scudmissilez said:


> I was wondering if it takes being of approximetly "normal" weight for an _adolescent_ (emphasis on that word) student to consider you sucessful to the point that they want not only to garner information from you, but to garner your mannerisms and life philosophies as well?



One data point: I had no teacher, as an adolescent, that I wanted to garger mannerisms and life philosophies from. There were a few who seemed eager to impart such things along with actual facts and skills, but I kept my distance, avoided eye contact, and didn't make sudden movements.

Another data points: I had no noticeably fat teachers while I was an adolescent (well, one music teacher that I had into the beginning of adolescence, but I loathed her long before then, so she does not count).

From which you could conclude that thin teachers could not inspire me, or that I was not inspirable in that manner, or htat I never had a sufficiently inspirational teacher. I don't know which would be correct, if any.

-Ed


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 24, 2007)

Mr Johnson - English teacher 1981 - 1986. Formidable beyond words, humour unsurpassed by any of his colleagues, informative, strict, amusing, dry, fair, honest I could go on..oh, and he must have been over 350llbs.

I will never forget that fella for all the RIGHT reasons - he was a fecking EXCELLENT teacher.

Mrs Gwilt - Religious Education 1981 -1986. Hysterical, adventurous, honest, kind, thoughtful, inspiring, individual. Oh and a beautiful blond bird that is about my size ... a size 32+. 

Mr Regan - Maths teacher 1981 - 1986. Major pain in the asre, 'know it all' egotist. He always reminded pupils who paid attention what we need to learn as kids..respect, knuckle down, be honest, LISTEN, watch, be onto others as you wish them to be onto you.. a 300lb 6fter. I disliked him until I listened then I succeeded in learning alot.

So, 3 of my fave 'fat' teachers and they were just from 1 school.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 25, 2007)

Caligula said:


> sorry sorry....my bad. :doh: I was just pretty much repeating what every single person at my school would say back in grade school. Just kind of an ingrained insult. Lol.



Fair enough. This board exists to try and remove all that ingrained bias society cultivates against fat people. I certainly appreciate you fessing up and responding to my post


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jun 25, 2007)

I had a nice English teacher who was large lady. She was a nice teacher but hated the students fooling around and she had to tell them to stop and stuff like that. I was kind of paying attention cause I wanted to learn some English.  She was one of my favorite teacher, I can't remember her name anyway. I was in California School for the Deaf in Fremont, Calif. She is hearing but fluent in sign language to teach us.


----------



## lemmink (Jun 25, 2007)

I had a BHM Legal Studies teacher, and I STILL relate his stories and tales to this day. He was entertaining as heck.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 25, 2007)

*Oh my God... I never had a Fat Teacher...* :wubu:


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2007)

*I had 2 supersize teachers at school. And both of them were SSBBW size and I had them during my early adolescent developing years - years 7 and 8 (7th and 8th grades).

Mrs Weingarten, my french teacher, had long dark wavy hair and a wide pear frame. She would often wear dark coloured slacks and tops that would always be pretty tight. I remember she liked to sit on the desk when she taught and rest a curled leg to help support her. A bold move considering the less than sturdy wooden desks we had back then.

And I would zone out just admiring the visible rolls on her body through her tight clothes. Unfortunately she also had a terrible temper and her attitude wasn't much to admire. My french suffered as a consequence and I didn't continue it in year 9.

The second teacher I had in those two years was my class teacher, Mrs Bryfman. She handled the class in the mornings and on outings and also taught English and Social Studies. She was pretty tall (extra height with heels and curly dark 'boofy' hair) and had a larger frame. She would often wear these sleeveless dresses which showed off her chunky solid upper arms. I had constant elbow dimple sightings for 2 good years. Her dresses would hang down off her large breasts and she would often play with her necklace around her cleavage - it was really hard to maintain eye contact.

What's more is she had the attitude to compliment her physique. She was cool on most things and quite understanding being a mother of kids who had gone to the school. She would occasionally let the odd expletive fly if the situation warranted it and even joked about her size - often jokingly threatening to sit on someone if they played up again. 

I can't help but wonder if this is where I first started to see fat as something sexy.

 *


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 25, 2007)

The two most influential professors I had were both fat. My Pre-Calculus teacher my first time around was a short, curvy, and buxom. I received As in her class, she steared me to the computer science major.

The second was an American Literature assistant professor. Now in her class, I spent too much time oogling her. The two times a week she lectured, I think I spent more time drooling than note taking. She was influential because, years later, I ran into her on AOL. She was the one woman that told me to write, to get back to writing short stories.


----------



## squurp (Jul 1, 2007)

As an experienced teacher,

As a teacher, I put in much time and effort, and tried very hard to build relationships with students that would lead to motivation to learn. Ihave made connections with students that have lasted. . I still find myself talking with, having dinner with even writing letters of recommendation for students 3 and 4 years in the past. I guess, read into that, what you like.

I have several things to add to this topic though. There ARE inept or lazy teachers out there. Lots of them. Some are skinny, some are fat. They are allowed to continue what they do, because of an outdated union system. No, I am no union buster. The union is important, but I am an advocate of merit based pay. Here is the problem, merit based pay must be based on quality teaching, not student success. Email me if you want more info on that. So, until a fair and impartial evaluation system arrives, the education system in the US will be hobbled. 

Finally, I've found many teachers in my career inspiring, and many I've found I loathed. some were skinny, some were fat. However, in a public school setting, overweight teachers often take a beating verbally, and sometimes physically from students. In the schools I've worked, these teachers have become very unsympathetic to students. . .and, as cruel as students can be, I don't blame them. Still, I've seen even these teachers, with certain students warm a bit.

So, consider, when thinking back. . .How did you act toward your teachers? How did the friends you hung with act? 

Teacher behavior is often a reflection of student actions. Not always, but often


----------



## garrry! (Jul 1, 2007)

My kindergarten teacher was huuuuge. I loved her. She was so nice. I still see her around the area every now and then. She has definitely gotten bigger. She tends to sag a bit more due to her age now, but she is still way hot  Her best physical features are her upper arms/elbows as she has huge elbow dimples that I think would give Cindy a run for her money! And of course her butt. It's huge. In monsterous disproportion to the rest of her body - and she is a big lady. When she walks, her big butt does the very familiar and hypnotic movement in which with each step she takes, one butt cheek will rise, tighten, and then siddenly come jiggling down as the next step is taken. Beautiful.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 2, 2007)

My science teacher in elementary school was...400 pounds? About Largenlovely's size, though almost entirely without the cheery disposition. I wouldn't say I had a crush on her (she was in her late 30s), but I think she toggled the FA switch in my mind, for sure. Always thought it was interesting that she was able to support herself on this tiny swivel chair (which did creak a lot), even though she was at least twice the width of the seat. Ah, physics is a mystery.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 3, 2007)

I had a teacher in college last year who was gorgeous...I mean this woman was beautiful...she had alabaster skin, long, thick black hair...

And she was really big, probably mid-500s...She was under 30 years old too...

She had this condition called lymphoedema which made it really hard for her to get around...but her legs were gorgeous...

The fat spilled over her ankles...each of her calfs must've been twice the size of my waist...at least...

Anyway...her legs looked something like this and she was probably the prettiest woman I've ever seen and she could barely walk...something very erotic about that... 

View attachment 6days.jpg


View attachment 6daysside.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 3, 2007)

To my recollection, I've had four fat teachers throughout my school years, two of which helped me in ways out of school teachings and learnings.

The first, I cannot remember her name, was an Elementary school teacher. I remember her being a very nice and passionate woman, but I don't remember much at all, other than the fact that she took great pleasure and care to me when we were learning how to swim. Back in Michigan, in those days, we would have two weeks out of the school year (I think it was 3rd grade...) when we would take a trip to the local High School and learn how to swim. The teachers themselves would teach us, and she happened to be my swimming teacher as well as my school year. Again, I don't remember much, but I remember her hugging me at the end of the year so tight and her saying "You did such a great job, Justin. I'm so proud of you!" I was not aware of admiring her in any way other than appreciating me.

The second teacher I remember, that happened to be fat, was my 7th grade math teacher. Mrs. Scarborough, I believe was her name. She was a very intelligent woman, that had a very intense presence, but not because of her size in any way. She wasn't very big, I suppose your every day middle-of-the-road "Big Beautiful Woman". She was very demanding, as teachers go, and taught very well, with less enthusiasm and more ... I cannot find the right word ... sort of military style to teaching. Behind her back, a lot of kids liked to pick on her, but more so because she was a woman than a fat woman. *Sigh* Middle School ... I hated it.

The third was my 7th grade homeroom/English teacher. A very large woman, and also very old. I would guess 50+ years old, and at least 450 pounds easy. I remember nothing about being attracted to her at all (meaning, I don't remember being a "Fat Admirer" back then...), but that I enjoyed her as a teacher and remember being interested in the way she moved and laughed. She was not that great of a teacher, but kept me out of trouble when it rose (and hard... I stabbed a kid in school out of self defense, with a pen). I remember all the teachers used to give an end of the year speech to the students in the cafeteria, and hers started out "I once was a track star...". Naturally, every body laughed, including herself, the large woman that she was now. *Shrugs* Nothing too special about her, but she was definitely the largest teacher I have ever come across.

And the fourth teacher I am referring to was my 11th and 12th grade Chemistry/AP Chemistry teacher, Ms. Chipi. The absolutely fabulous woman that she is/was. She was a goofball. She was an incredibly talented teacher, and at around 5'2 and a smaller "Big Beautiful Woman" had a large presence in her classroom. She sang when she had the opportunity (usually during tests, which really, really distracted me because I was crushing so hard), she danced when she had the opportunity (usually when she was passing out said tests...), she really screamed at some kids when they were being extremely difficult, rude, and insulting, and she had a very peculiar way of acting as though she was teaching every student individually, rather than as a class as a whole.
It was a very uplifting class, and I looked forward every day to her class. I always helped her out when I could, with whatever she could help with, and she even drove me home some days when I needed a ride. A truly remarkable woman. She just happened to be chubby/fat. I miss her a lot. She gave me more self-pride and accomplishment than any teacher I have ever had, and more than most people in general have given me.

Fat teachers are no better or worse than other teachers. They exist within the smaller size men/women that teach. If they're good teachers, they're good teachers first, and fat second. If they're bad teachers, they're bad teachers first, and fat second. *Shrugs*


----------



## jack (Jul 3, 2007)

several teachers made profound impacts on me in high school. some were fat, some were not. like everyone else is saying, i don't think it had anything to do with that.

the only time i think i ever really paid attention to a teacher's weight was in my biology class where we had a bbw student teacher who i was in love with.

how could you have thought this thread would've gotten any other response? did you actually expect anyone to confirm what you said?


----------



## Theresa48 (Jul 3, 2007)

This is an interesting thread for me because I am an ancient (59 years old) SSBBW who teaches fifth grade. Reflecting on my own teachers as I went through school, I guess I no longer can remember their size, just the contributions to whom I am today. My 5th grade teacher taught me how to comprehend what I read after getting through 1-4 grades somehow hiding the fact that the words marched across the page with little meaning to me. My 6th grade science teacher taught me compassion and to persevere with a task even though it was difficult. My 10th grade teacher instilled a passion for learning and it was then I decided to become a teacher. My 12th grade English teacher found a way for me to attend college because my parents had little means to send me. I have taught for 27 years while raising two really cool kids of my own. During all that time, I have never been less than 250 pounds. Have I impacted the students I teach? Many come back years later to tell me I have. I receive wedding invitations, graduation announcements, notes and emails from former students. Whenever I go out, I have at least one man or woman asking me if I remember him or her. Often I do, the eyes seldom change and I can see the eleven year old face when I look into those eyes. 

My advice for anyone is don't go into teaching unless you have a passion for learning yourself and wanting to facilitate the learning of others. Kids know if you are there just to collect a paycheck or if you care about them.

My kids know I care about them. I seldom have discipline problems (this from a fat teacher!) I love what I do. Size has little to do with teacher failure or success or whether you are remembered or not. It is your passion, your ability to connect that does influence students.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jul 3, 2007)

I had an english teacher grade 9 Mrs. Brandt she was a pear shaped lady. Hot with brown hair and very nice to me. When I got sick she felt very bad for me.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jul 8, 2007)

Mrs. Crimmen's (I probably misspelled her name) was my ninth grade Spanish teacher and she was a total babe! I would estimate her height to be 5 feet tall and 285 lbs. She had short blonde hair, cute double chin and wonderfully round body. My favorite part of her body was her large flabby arms. One of the kids in class would mock her behind her back by imitating her waddle. Of course, I thought her walk was sexy. I remember that in one of our assignments, the class had to write down their favorite things in Spanish. For favorite teacher, I wrote down her name and drew hearts around it.:wubu:


----------



## dude2005 (Aug 10, 2007)

I had plenty of them in my school years. Particularly my 9th and 10th grade algebra teacher. She was on the chubby side and some very extra junk in the trunk. Everyone would get a good laugh when she would turn around erase everything on the chalkboard with it.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Aug 10, 2007)

I had this teacher named Mrs Enfield in fifth grade. she was probably about 250. i had the hugest crush on her. one time we put the desks so close together and she tried to squeeze by and bumped into me and kind of sat on my desk for a minute and said now you kids know my big butt wont fit throught there! it was so awesome i was in heaven. I always looked for any oportunity to get close to her in hopes of bumping into that kaboose!! as for high school there werent that many bigger female teachers and the others were men.


----------

